# ERBIL | Newroz Tower | 23 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Iraq - Erbil
60 st 
Residential Tower 
Status : Under construction
Start : 2013
End : 2015






































____________________________________________________________


----------

